# pelican lake



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has ice fished pelican lake on devils lake. If you have ever ice fished I was just wondering how you did?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I fish it all the time in the winter. Hardly ever see anybody else out there. I've done good. Last year I caught over 40 perch in 3 days. Usually its just walleye and pike though.


----------

